
“Your Sense of Entitlement Is Staggering.” - OnorioCatenacci
https://groups.google.com/d/topic/d3-js/zHcH-FIEroE/discussion
======
dogweather
The replies from the D3 community are inspiring: such a patient and helpful
group of people.

